# Cant Identify



## southendsurfer (May 13, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum and had a question about a plant. A friend of mine lives by a creek and in the creek he found a plant that looks like marijuana. I told him it could be, but both of us are puzzled. The leaflets look exactly like marijuana leaflets and so far it is about 1.5 feet tall. The thing is, is that there are multiple braches of stems coming through the ground and running down the stems are single leaflets. There are no fan leaves or anything, the most leaflets which are connected are three. It does not have any smell to it yet not even a planty smell. Are there any plants that are look alikes to marijuana? Any help would be cool.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

yeah, alot of plants by riverbeds...
but if it's 1.5 feet tall I really doubt it is marijuana going by what you told us..


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 13, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words....


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> A picture is worth a thousand words....




100 % FACT. had to quote you.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 14, 2007)

pics would solve your problem in a second, on this forum. but from what you`ve described it aint MJ. if you smell any weed plant of that same size or smaller even, you can still smell that the plant is weed.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 14, 2007)

I drew this myself in paint so bare with me. It looks like this, except theres about 4 stems from one spot in the ground all coming up that are identical to this. The plant has long green stems.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 14, 2007)

that aint weed dude, for sure man. nice drawing though,lol.


----------



## Grownothing (May 14, 2007)

Cat nip maybe


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 14, 2007)

go buy some trill (bird feed), plant one of each seeds in the trill, let whatever grows grow, and you will know if its hash, trust me.


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

nope that ant no plant i hid one of my plants in a bush of lookalike plants lol kinda what your talkin about yeah but if that pic is what it looks like it lol


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 14, 2007)

yeah that aint ganja 4 show. It's alot of plants down by spring that's very similar to Our pride an joy. An wen I took My cousins to my grow they swore I had like 300 plants an It wasn't but 16 plants down there at tha time.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 14, 2007)

85cannablis, what are you talking about????? I am still unsure because it looks more and more like pot as time goes on, and that drawing was just my guess of how it looked cause i only saw it a few times. I should be able to tell whether it is or isnt real soon.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 14, 2007)

Also, can someone name all the plants that look similar to marijuana? That would help alot, because then i can really match it up.  

Thanks


----------



## Dewayne (May 14, 2007)

It isn't pot if it looks anything like that picture. Umm there are lots of things like, poison ivy and stuff people look at it and see 3 leaves in that shape and they go "hey that looks like weed". Or there's lots of other random weeds that look like marijuana but it isn't. At 1 and a half feet, you'd be able to smell a scent of marijuana unless it was a really unhealthy plant but it still wouldn't look ANYTHING like that picture. It's prolly a random weed.

sorry.


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 14, 2007)

Do they look anything like this?


----------



## southendsurfer (May 15, 2007)

nope not at all, but thanks.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 15, 2007)

Kind of like the one on the right, but not exactly by any means. But closer than anything else i have looked at like hibiscus and ragweed.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JJBlue22 (May 15, 2007)

google search 'potentilla'

i was fooled a month ago, and literally embarrased myself throughout the site, lol


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 15, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## southendsurfer (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the try Professor, but thats not it. It has leafs just like pot, not like the pic you have, but kinda just kinda has that structure you have in the pic.


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 15, 2007)

this is my closest guess?

just imagine the potentilla without the flowers









this pic is a plant i found in my woods, before it grows the extra leaflets, down the branch, it does look like a pot leaf, but from what u say, it sounds like this


----------



## southendsurfer (May 15, 2007)

Professor, after looking at it, it looks like that pic, except the leaflets look just like pot leaflets not like your pic. They are spiky. What is that plant called?


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 16, 2007)

The first two pics are nettles and the last one is elderberry. Here is a closer shot of a elderberry leaf. I have seen a plant that fits the description you gave in the wooded areas of the Midwest. Meaning its leaflets more closely matched that of our beloved Mary.


----------



## southendsurfer (May 21, 2007)

This is what I was talking about.


----------



## longtimegrower (May 22, 2007)

I think thats smart weed or nknot weed. Slim


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2007)

yeah im with long time that looks like smart weed got a bunch of it back in my woods


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

"smart weed"?? i`ve never heard of that man...


----------



## Ataraxia (May 30, 2007)

I was at a local landscape/nursery place where they sell decorative plants and I stumbled across something that had leaves very much like MJ.  It's called Japanese Maple.  I bought one and I may be using it to conceal something else....

Pics Below


----------



## southendsurfer (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL that  looks just like MJ. HHAHA


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 9, 2007)

southendsurfer said:
			
		

> 85cannablis, what are you talking about????? I am still unsure because it looks more and more like pot as time goes on, and that drawing was just my guess of how it looked cause i only saw it a few times. I should be able to tell whether it is or isnt real soon.


 
Smoke a bowl & let us know... just kidding.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

Japanese maples are beautiful plants. I plan on buying some for cover crops. They grow nice and large and the leaf is almost exactly like a cannabis leaf. 

anyways.. alot of nice plants on this thread.. none of em cannabis lol but would def make nice cover crops


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> "smart weed"?? i`ve never heard of that man...


lmao ya smart weed u smoke some of that and ur smart as hell lmao  ya i have a bunch of that growing around my yard and it is a good cover up for plants


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

I think that what you might have found there sounds like stinging nettle, we have it all around up north, don't mess with it though cause it doesn't get it's name for nothing, Japanese maple even bonsai look to me like duckfoot, only the leaf will show seration where a maple leaf has only a few. You know of course about three fingered leaves right ? Here's the scenario: your out camping, tissue got wet, you gotta go, used three fingered leafs for the job, life was never the same, LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 10, 2007)

southendsurfer said:
			
		

> 85cannablis, what are you talking about????? I am still unsure because it looks more and more like pot as time goes on, and that drawing was just my guess of how it looked cause i only saw it a few times. I should be able to tell whether it is or isnt real soon.



well you know now that it isnt, dont be so stressed out, im trying to give you a few options man, i think merge is right you need to chill out and smoke a bowl man, jesus.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

I saw this & thought it would make good cover, it grows thicker than this in more sun up to 20'.


----------

